# Eddie Bravo runs a great seminar



## Aesopian (Jul 25, 2006)

I attended the Eddie Bravo seminar at Pinecrest Training Center in Miami, FL last weekend and thought I'd write a quick review.

The seminar started late because the weather and traffic were horrible and Eddie had trouble getting to the gym. He was only going to be able to teach for 1 1/2 hours instead of 2 since he and Joe needed to get to a show, so one of the first things he did when he got in was give everyone half off. Very classy.

I had three basic questions about rubber guard that I wanted to ask. They were the same common concerns/criticisms I had seen others make:

1. How do you defend being stacked?
2. How do you defend them passing over the free leg?
3. How do you turn your hips out for the omoplata?

Oh, and I meant to ask why he started using New York instead of London.

But I never had a chance to ask these since all of them were addressed and answered through the normal course of instruction. He taught and stressed important aspects of the rubber guard that you can't really get from from still pictures, and showed how there is a deeper strategy to it than you'd get from just reading his first book and looking at photos online or in magazines. He made points about breaking posture, grips, leg position, applying pressure, hip movement, etc. that all changed how I thought about rubber guard and gave me more faith in it.

The goofy terms (and there were a lot) actually helped the learning process. They may sound funny but they give names to things that would otherwise be nameless and helped me remember the moves later when I went to write notes. If I remember them all, I heard: Misson Control, Retard Control, Crackhead Control, Invisible Collar, Chill Dog, New York, Kung Fu Move, Ju Claw, Lockdown, The Pump, Spider Web, and Zombie.

So rather than having to say "Do that crap where you punch your hand under his elbow and stretch it up to get the overhook then grab behind your knee" you could just yell "ZOMBIE!" And I can appreciate that.

I also liked his drill sergeant method of calling out each step while you do repssince it did a lot to firmly plant the steps in my mind. He was very attentive and walked around making sure everyone was doing the moves right.

Since it was relatively short, I wasn't sure how much I really got out of this seminar until I sat down and wrote notes on it. Only then did I really just how much Eddie had shown. While he didn't teach a ton of moves (we only really drilled like three), the ones he did teach were solid and laid the base for what I can see as a much bigger game. I'm looking forward to Mastering Rubber Guard when he releases the book later this year, and I'd love to get to another seminar when he's not pressed for time.

I'd always heard that he runs some of the best seminars, and now I can see why. Definitely get to one if you get a chance.


----------



## MattJ (Jul 25, 2006)

Sounds good. I like the "less-is-more" seminars better, anyway. The Larry Hartsell seminar I went to a few years ago was good, but he showed about a _squillion_ different techniques, of which I today remember zero. And I took notes! 

The Dave Meyer seminar I went to was much better in the sense that he didn't try to overwhelm us with too many techniques. I was able to actually understand some of the stuff and remember it.


----------



## BJJMichigan (Nov 3, 2006)

Aesopian said:


> I attended the Eddie Bravo seminar at Pinecrest Training Center in Miami, FL last weekend and thought I'd write a quick review.
> 
> The seminar started late because the weather and traffic were horrible and Eddie had trouble getting to the gym. He was only going to be able to teach for 1 1/2 hours instead of 2 since he and Joe needed to get to a show, so one of the first things he did when he got in was give everyone half off. Very classy.
> 
> ...


 
Wanted to just bump this to the top, to see if anyone has had any experience in using Eddie's "lockdown" in a tourney? I haven't experienced this half guard in my rollin, but many say its "NASTY painful" just wondered if anyone could explain the mechanics of this "lockdown" and why it works so good? Also, if anyone is privy to the Eddie Bravo seminars, could you post when he is coming around the Michigan area.

Thanks!


----------



## Ybot (Nov 3, 2006)

BJJMichigan said:


> Wanted to just bump this to the top, to see if anyone has had any experience in using Eddie's "lockdown" in a tourney? I haven't experienced this half guard in my rollin, but many say its "NASTY painful" just wondered if anyone could explain the mechanics of this "lockdown" and why it works so good? Also, if anyone is privy to the Eddie Bravo seminars, could you post when he is coming around the Michigan area.
> 
> Thanks!


I rarely use the lockdown for my half guard game, but I was experimenting with it in class the other night.

The lock down is very uncomfortable on the top guy.  It stretches out his trapped leg, and can put a lot of pressure on the calf with your shin the more you stretch it out.  The problem, IMO, is that while you effectively do immobilize your opponent, you also restrict your mobility.  So the lock down is good for exactly what it's name implies...  locking down the situation.  It seems that Eddie uses the lockdown basicly to keep them in his halfguard, and work for double underhooks.

The mechanics basicly are like this: with your outside leg trap over the top of their trapped leg and figure four under your inside leg.  Then with the inside leg hook under their shin with your foot.  To trap them stretch both legs out.

It seems from my experience that short legged people have and easier time using the lockdown, but it is definitly still a viable move for us long legged guys too.

I still preffer working a halfguard game that is more fluid.  Working back and forth to sitting up guard, and X-guard.


----------



## BJJMichigan (Nov 3, 2006)

Ybot said:


> I rarely use the lockdown for my half guard game, but I was experimenting with it in class the other night.
> 
> The lock down is very uncomfortable on the top guy. It stretches out his trapped leg, and can put a lot of pressure on the calf with your shin the more you stretch it out. The problem, IMO, is that while you effectively do immobilize your opponent, you also restrict your mobility. So the lock down is good for exactly what it's name implies... locking down the situation. It seems that Eddie uses the lockdown basicly to keep them in his halfguard, and work for double underhooks.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Ybot, Ok so if am understanding this "lockdown" correctly it is being applied to just a single leg, and basically you are streching the leg that you are trapping. I am going to have to try this move out on an unsuspecting noobie and work with it a bit. I see your point about it being basically a "stagnet position" but it might be nice to have in my 'game' to use a transistion stopper.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 3, 2006)

I use the lockdown occasionally, but once you get double underhooks and a half guard, your practically on your side. now, this is a good thing technique wise, but honestly,I'd rather post on one knee and push my opponent over onto their back, then pass the guard.


----------



## jeff5 (Nov 5, 2006)

That sounds like a really good seminar.  I think giving funny or weird names to techiniques sometimes helps me remember them!


----------



## BJJMichigan (Nov 29, 2006)

In the January Issue of Ultimate Grappling Magazine there is a 4 page spread covering Eddie's Rubber Guard. Its a very nice pictorial that covers the first 4 phases of the Rubber Guard. The rubber guard series will continue in the February issue as well. I would highly reccomend those that are interested in learning a great "guard game" take a look at the January and February issue.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 30, 2006)

sweet thanx. I'll be sure to pick it up


----------



## Moogong (Dec 22, 2006)

I really like Bravo's new book.  The only turn off was his and Rogan's commentary about pot.  That being said, the rubber guard is really frustrating when somebody is using it well.  
I would love for him to do a seminar on the east coast.  Maybe I could find a way for my instructor to send out and invite to him.


----------



## WNYMMA (Dec 23, 2006)

Braco is the man! I love his books.


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Jan 14, 2007)

I was doing something similar (not as good as  Bravo) with  my gguard, because I like  tieing up Uke, so I have a free hand.
On the mats I like that so I can hunt subs and for the street, a free hand becomes an eye gouge, ear ripping, throat crushing implament.  You can  also now pull a weapon and end the confertation forever, if need be.

 I like Eddie's book alot and will attend his seminar if it gets within 300 miles of me.


----------

